# PVC Gutter Boards?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone have experience with Azek/PVC
gutter boards?
There will be two runs of 58'+, so I wonder 
about expansion, but they will be 1X10, so
Vinyl facia and aluminum coil both have some
problems for me as well.
(Renting a brake being one)
The Azek seems at first blush to be a 
one step process at least.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I have used Azek and other PVC products on several projects. It expands and contracts tremendously. Make sure you have a solid sub-facia and nail the Azek well. I have seen the joints open up 1/4" or more, but that was where the framer used blocks in between the rafters instead of a seperate sub-facia. Even on the job where we had the full sub-facia we had some minor problems to go back and address. I believe there are some new products out now to use on the joints instead of gluing them to help with expansion. Make sure you check the manufacture date if you get a two part caulk type material, supply houses around me have stopped carrying one product due to its short shelf life.

Good luck


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

possibly Certian Teed's Restoration Millwork. I have not used it for fascia yet
but they say you can you need to leave 1/16 at each end for expansion.
I have used it for other exterior trim and it works great


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

homework said:


> possibly Certian Teed's Restoration Millwork. I have not used it for fascia yet
> but they say you can you need to leave 1/16 at each end for expansion.
> I have used it for other exterior trim and it works great


Yes, have used Certainteed and Azek for trim
many times, never long enough to worry
about expansion.
Hard to picture the 1/8" expansion for 
gutter boards on a hip, that's the dilemma.
Both 58' runs will have an inside (valley) corner
at one end, and an outside corner at the other.
Oh, and it's 12"o.c. so solid blocking would
be an extra PITA.


----------



## andy builds (Mar 12, 2008)

Neo, In a run that long I have had it expand up to a 1/4". Look for a product called TrimBonder by Devcon, it's a bonding agent recommended by AZEK, 2 part mixture that works out of a standard caulk gun, works really good just be quick with it!:thumbsup: Also if you are looking to paint the boards Sherwin manufactures a product called vinylsafe which will allow you to paint darker colors without drawing excessive heat which will cause more expansion over time.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

andy builds said:


> Neo, In a run that long I have had it expand up to a 1/4". Look for a product called TrimBonder by Devcon, it's a bonding agent recommended by AZEK, 2 part mixture that works out of a standard caulk gun, works really good just be quick with it!:thumbsup: Also if you are looking to paint the boards Sherwin manufactures a product called vinylsafe which will allow you to paint darker colors without drawing excessive heat which will cause more expansion over time.


I'll look into that one, thanks.
No paint is the whole idea of
the PVC on this one.


----------



## JPC2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Azek is VERY popular in my area. So is Kleer and Koma. I do lots of curved and unusual shapes, and the product is perfect for that. I use stainless, ringshank siding nails with a 7/32" head because of the movement. The adhesive mentioned above sounds great - I use an Azek pvc glue (it looks just like the clear plumbers pvc glue. I always miter overlap the joints (never butt) so small gaps aren't as obvious.

A beach house completely trimmed in Azek looks incredible - for years!:thumbsup:


----------



## andy builds (Mar 12, 2008)

Any luck with your pvc trimboards Neo?? didn't know if you ended up trying that TrimBonder...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

the HO decided to skip the whole deal.
Just got "a friend" to reroof and keep
all of the existing problems.


----------



## andy builds (Mar 12, 2008)

Gotta LOVE when that happens... say good luck to them and walk away:whistling


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

would like to throw my two cents in on the trimbonder, real good stuff when it is fresh, we had 7 tubes around for a while, and when we went to use them, they were useless. couldn't get anything to come out of the tube at all, kinda like they dried out. and that will put a slight damper on a profit margin quick.


----------

